# Door won't open when unlocked from inside



## jemelems (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey guys, went through Google for a bit but can't find a solution for my problem. I have a 1992 sentra xe barebones, manual locks and crank windows. On my passenger side, if you lock the door, you can't unlock it from the inside again. You can unlock it with the key, but you can't flip the latch on the inside to open the door with the handle. I pulled the door panel off and checked all the rods and they all look in good working order, but I can't see all that well behind the metal frame of the door to check the latch itself inside. Any ideas? TIA


----------



## jemelems (Mar 5, 2015)

Bump to top


----------



## gordo2472003 (Mar 17, 2015)

I had the same problem with my 92 sentra. Still not sure what the problem is even after taking the door panel off but I did figure out that putting a little extra pressure on the lock will unlock it.


----------



## kingtony (Mar 17, 2015)

Could be the hook on the lock or button where rods connect may be worn


----------

